# Oh Boy......



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I knew I should have taken pics 

I tore down the front axle on my 81 Chevy. Getting ready to put things back together, I noticed one axle shaft is longer than the other. How do I figure out which one goes on which side? I know which end goes in the axle, that part is easy.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*Axel*

easy long Axel on the long tube side (driver's side) i believe . Short on passenger side .if to long it will stick out to far to short it will not engage the spider gears .


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1040414 said:


> I noticed one axle shaft is longer than the other.


You sure one of them isn't broken??

Or, maybe someone had it apart before you and screwed it up??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1040419 said:


> You sure one of them isn't broken??
> 
> Or, maybe someone had it apart before you and screwed it up??


That could be. The truck is kind of a hodge-podge of mix and match parts.

Plus, the guy told me it had 4.10 gears. But the front is a 4.09. Is that going to cause problems? Seems like the front axle is going to go faster than the rear. Maybe I should put smaller tires on front to offset the gear difference?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am not positive on this, so take it with a grain of salt, but i thought all 4x4's were made so that the front was always pulling the back a little bit, so the gearing being off may not be that big a deal.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1040426 said:


> Plus, the guy told me it had 4.10 gears. But the front is a 4.09. Is that going to cause problems? Seems like the front axle is going to go faster than the rear. Maybe I should put smaller tires on front to offset the gear difference?


I'm not sure about the gears, but with one axle being longer than the other, it seems like the front wheels would turn different speeds... especially when going around corners. That couldn't be good. You might need to run a smaller tire on one side than the other.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1040432 said:


> I'm not sure about the gears, but with one axle being longer than the other, it seems like the front wheels would turn different speeds... especially when going around corners. That couldn't be good. You might need to run a smaller tire on one side than the other.


Wow. This is getting scary now. If I ever get it put back together, I'm not sure if I'll dare to put it in 4wd.:realmad:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1040438 said:


> Wow. This is getting scary now. If I ever get it put back together, I'm not sure if I'll dare to put it in 4wd.:realmad:


You'll just have to label your wheels/tires so you remember where each one goes. That's not too complicated...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

am i missing something here? isn't it obvious which side the shafts go in? a front axle has a clearly offset pumpkin, right? so looking at the axle it should be obvious which side takes which axle - unless i am misunderstanding the question?

and 4.09 versus 4.10 doesn't matter. its very common for all 4wd vechicles to have very slighly different ratios. now a 4.10 versus a 3.90 is definetly a problem, but a 4.09 versus 4.10 is normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I still think the wheels will turn at different speeds with one axle shorter than the other...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;1040438 said:


> Wow. This is getting scary now. If I ever get it put back together, I'm not sure if I'll dare to put it in 4wd.:realmad:


I wouldn't sweat it, well not *mulch* 

Here's an idea..............just plow in circles. A while back I think I read something on here that some  was going to change the plowing world by doing just the same thing.

I would agree based on my limited knowledge of this topic that it should (in my mind anyhow) be easy to figure this one out based on the parts laid before you. Other than that you are on your own bud.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

cubicinches;1040449 said:


> I still think the wheels will turn at different speeds with one axle shorter than the other...


If this were the case wouldn't the truck go tumbling down the road end over end, rather than rolling along? After all the front drive shaft is shorter than the rear.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

streetsurfin';1040454 said:


> After all the front drive shaft is shorter than the rear.


I bet that's why the gear ratio is slightly different... to make up for the difference in the length of the driveshafts.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

It's all starting to fit, isn't it?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

streetsurfin';1040474 said:


> It's all starting to fit, isn't it?


I'd say... we're definitely onto somethin' there.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

O m f g  :laughing:  have another


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I really hope you're all joking....

The short shaft is the driver side, longer shaft is passenger. Your Chevy has an offset dif to match up with the t-case and avoid contact with the oil pan.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

87chevy;1040492 said:


> The short shaft is the driver side, longer shaft is passenger.


 Hmmm... You seem pretty positive about that.

Not sure who is joking now.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

87chevy;1040492 said:



> I really hope you're all joking....
> 
> The short shaft is the driver side, longer shaft is passenger.


There's your problem from the very beginning Palmer, it was originally set up as a Ford or Dodge axle. :laughing:



87chevy;1040492 said:


> Your Chevy has an offset dif to match up with the t-case and avoid contact with the oil pan.


Most assume it's to offset the weight of the driver.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

B&B;1040506 said:


> There's your problem from the very beginning Palmer, it was originally set up as a Ford or Dodge axle. :laughing:


That explains it...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

B&B;1040506 said:


> There's your problem from the very beginning Palmer, it was originally set up as a Ford or Dodge axle. :laughing:


Okay flip flop that. Been awhile since I looked at my front axle. I'm usually behind the wheel not in front of it. My bad


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Just flip the housing end for end...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Doesn't the torque loss in the longer axle cause it to want to turn under power. Maybe just a smaller tire on the side with the longer shaft, decreasing the unsprung weight and increasing rotational speed should correct it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Why don't we just flip the whole dam truck over! It's a dodge so it will probably go faster on it's roof, 

On my ford, the axles were put on the right way!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ajslands;1040539 said:


> Why don't we just flip the whole dam truck over! It's a dodge so it will probably go faster on it's roof,


It's an 81 Chevy  Palmer just bought it new last year.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

87chevy;1040492 said:


> I really hope you're all joking....
> 
> The short shaft is the driver side, longer shaft is passenger. Your Chevy has an offset dif to match up with the t-case and avoid contact with the oil pan.


I was pretty excited to receive some actual direction here, so I went out and worked on it almost all night by candlelight.

I put the short shaft in the driver's side. It felt a little loose, but it's been a while since I took it apart I figured it was OK. Anyway, a couple hours later, I had the spindle bearing cleaned and greased it. I thought I had plenty of synthetic grease but I guess I used the whole tube the last time I greased the truck's tie rod ends and u-joints. The whole bottom of the cab has this red film on it now by the transfer case. I guess it won't rust anymore though. So I used a can of Wally World spray white grease. That should be fine, right? I Bolted the spindle back on. I could only find two nuts for the spindle studs. I figured I better get them nice and tight, so I used the big impact gun. But it kept spinning and spinning. It got pretty hot too. So I just used the welder for the other four studs. Mulch faster. I've heard of guys welding all the way around the spindle to the knuckle. I didn't that, I'm not stupid.
Sprayed the wheel bearings with the grease. Gotta tell you, the spray is much faster than the way I used to do it. Just a couple of quick squirts, all done! Put the hubs on. Somehow I wound up with an extra set of wheel bearing nuts,. Put the lockout in, and the tire back on. When I grab the top and bottom of the tire to check the bearing play, it moves just over an inch. That sounds about right for a 30 old truck?

So, after a couple hours, I was pretty excited to have the driver's side all done. I figured it wouldn't take long to do the passenger side. I must have done something wrong though, the longer shaft wouldn't go all the way in. I pounded on it with the BIG BFH for a while. All the sudden it went in about an inch, but that was it. It was really late, and I was tired, so I pulled it out and cut it. Took about 16 inches off. Went in fine after that. Put the other side together. The pass side bearing seems a little tighter, so I guess that's good.

I can't wait to try it out this morning. There's a big mudhole in the middle of a huge hay field a few miles from the house. All the guys are at work, so I'll just go by myself.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Palmer, did you blow out the candle? I think the garage is on fire


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

2COR517;1040545 said:


> I was pretty excited to receive some actual direction here, so I went out and worked on it almost all night by candlelight.
> 
> I put the short shaft in the driver's side. It felt a little loose, but it's been a while since I took it apart I figured it was OK. Anyway, a couple hours later, I had the spindle bearing cleaned and greased it. I thought I had plenty of synthetic grease but I guess I used the whole tube the last time I greased the truck's tie rod ends and u-joints. The whole bottom of the cab has this red film on it now by the transfer case. I guess it won't rust anymore though. So I used a can of Wally World spray white grease. That should be fine, right? I Bolted the spindle back on. I could only find two nuts for the spindle studs. I figured I better get them nice and tight, so I used the big impact gun. But it kept spinning and spinning. It got pretty hot too. So I just used the welder for the other four studs. Mulch faster. I've heard of guys welding all the way around the spindle to the knuckle. I didn't that, I'm not stupid.
> Sprayed the wheel bearings with the grease. Gotta tell you, the spray is much faster than the way I used to do it. Just a couple of quick squirts, all done! Put the hubs on. Somehow I wound up with an extra set of wheel bearing nuts,. Put the lockout in, and the tire back on. When I grab the top and bottom of the tire to check the bearing play, it moves just over an inch. That sounds about right for a 30 old truck?
> ...


Are you serious ? Come On Plamer , where are the pictures ?:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

EFI;1040580 said:


> Are you serious ? Come On Plamer , where are the pictures ?:laughing:


Are you accusing me of telling un-truths? Just so happens the wife snapped a pic during the cutoff procedure. I cut the end off first. Those grooves are cool, I thought I would save it. What do the grooves do, anyway?

I got called out to work, so I couldn't try the truck in the mud pit today


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get out your dremel tool and grind those grooves off....it will go back together even easier.....:laughing:


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

2COR517;1040582 said:


> Are you accusing me of telling un-truths? Just so happens the wife snapped a pic during the cutoff procedure. I cut the end off first. Those grooves are cool, I thought I would save it. What do the grooves do, anyway?
> 
> I got called out to work, so I couldn't try the truck in the mud pit today
> 
> View attachment 77198


:laughing:

Hey Plamer , when you go for the Camshaft swap , are you going to cut it off too ?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hydro_37;1040585 said:


> Get out your dremel tool and grind those grooves off....it will go back together even easier.....:laughing:


I just cut the whole damn end off. Probably should have done the same on the driver's side. I think they are there just to look cool anyway.

I'll try to remember the video camera when I go to the mud pit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

EFI;1040589 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Hey Plamer , when you go for the Camshaft swap , are you going to cut it off too ?


I'm going to grind all those stupid bumps off, that's for sure. You would think for that kind of money it would look nicer than that.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So. My 4wd doesn't seem to work. What do you think it is?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I keep telling you.... its the muffler bearing when it gets sloppy it messes everything up.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;1040933 said:


> I keep telling you.... its the muffler bearing when it gets sloppy it messes everything up.


Huh. Well, the truck will probably need a new exhaust system soon. So I should get a new muffler bearing then, right?

Probably should use high temp grease on that? And what about preload?


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

sounds like everything is under control! Carry on! (as far as the pre-load is concerned I tighten them till they strip and then back it off half a turn - then I know it's not going anywhere!)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Check the blinker fluid, it's often overlooked.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I got two axle shafts sitting on my front porch if you want them, I have new ujoints to go with them :laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*axle*

the grooves are what make it spin when you put it in 4wd they turn the axle and you need more than two of those big nuts to hold that in place it supposed to have a washer that you slide in place to then you turn them with the socket you have to get at a auto parts store they actually make one for those nuts and don't use impact they will strip the nuts and the threads on there .
I'm telling ya its pain in a$$ job but if you use 4wd you will do it right i did it in my ford i put new 4wd ujoints in so i had to pull everything apart and put it back together the older fords have the same axles as the Chevy's and dodges they all use Dana 44, 50, 60,70 i don't know what your truck has but they all come apart pretty much the same.

wesport


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;1040544 said:


> It's an 81 Chevy Palmer just bought it new last year.


And only has 88 payments left now.



snowplowpro;1043489 said:


> the older fords have the same axles as the Chevy's and dodges they all use Dana 44, 50, 60,70.


So you're stating they all had four axle housings? Crap I've been getting screwed all these years, mine have never came with more than two.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;1043539 said:


> And only has 88 payments left now. .


Yeah I heard he put down a hefty down payment


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

they only had two but im saying those were the most common so you need a part for axles you can say i need a part for what ever axle type you have it dont have to be from a just a dodge it can be from any truck with the same axles 


your best bet is to take one apart in the junk yard this way if you screw up its not your truck your worried about.:laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

its a dodge thats why nothing goes back together right anyway.:laughing::laughing:

drips 
oil
drips :laughing::laughing:
gas
everywere


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snowplowpro;1043570 said:


> they only had two but im saying those were the most common so you need a part for axles you can say i need a part for what ever axle type you have it dont have to be from a just a dodge it can be from any truck with the same axles
> 
> your best bet is to take one apart in the junk yard this way if you screw up its not your truck your worried about.:laughing:


Do those have any left hand threads? My right arm is tired from all the wrenching, I'd like to switch sides.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

snowplowpro;1043570 said:


> they only had two but im saying those were the most common so you need a part for axles you can say i need a part for what ever axle type you have it dont have to be from a just a dodge it can be from any truck with the same axles :


So you can repair Chevys with more then just Dodge parts? That's good to know, the ford dealer is a lot closer.



2COR517;1043575 said:


> Do those have any left hand threads? My right arm is tired from all the wrenching, I'd like to switch sides.


You can always tighten them from the otherside.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;1043577 said:


> You can always tighten them from the otherside.


I tried that, but my arms aren't long enough:realmad:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1043579 said:


> I tried that, but my arms aren't long enough:realmad:


can't you just clamp it real tight and weld it?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

welding it is not gonna make it spin it needs to spin when you engage it to 4wd


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

snowplowpro;1043602 said:


> welding it is not gonna make it spin it needs to spin when you engage it to 4wd


I meant weld the bolts. he could cut them off close to the axle than weld the bolts instead of using nuts. That way he could just grind it off if he ever need to work on them again.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

ok i guess purplebou:redbounce


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;1043584 said:


> can't you just clamp it real tight and weld it?


That's a good idea. I've been welding lots of stuff. Welded the spindles to the knuckles, saves six nuts per side. And I don't know why they put all those gears and crap in the differential, they seemed to be the reason I couldn't back up when I got stuck. So I welded all those together. And the tie rod and drag link have these silly threaded sections with clamp. I pulled the clamps and welded those up, plus added some angle iron for bracing.

What about welding the wheels on? Eight stinking lugs per wheel is a PITA when I have to rotate my tires.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Solid tires with deep tread also.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stik208;1043660 said:


> Solid tires with deep tread also.


What about some of those 31/15.5/16.5 skid steer tires filled with foam? I would imagine those extra wide tires, with the R4 tread, and welded diffs should be a dream to drive in the snow.

Maybe I should do that to the wife's Tahoe?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;1043663 said:


> What about some of those 31/15.5/16.5 skid steer tires filled with foam? I would imagine those extra wide tires, with the R4 tread, and welded diffs should be a dream to drive in the snow.
> 
> Maybe I should do that to the wife's Tahoe?


That'll be the last thing you do before the lights go out.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

just bring the welder in case you break something you can fix it in 12 feet of snow or just any old time


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1043663 said:


> What about some of those 31/15.5/16.5 skid steer tires filled with foam? I would imagine those extra wide tires, with the R4 tread, and welded diffs should be a dream to drive in the snow.
> 
> Maybe I should do that to the wife's Tahoe?


Only if you intend to sleep in it.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I found some footage of you guys in shop class. Explains alot.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mayhem;1044610 said:


> I think I found some footage of you guys in shop class. Explains alot.


yeah I changed schools right after that.


----------

